# vfd starting auto with no start signal



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I would think if you went with a 2 wire control instead of a 3 wire control it would start after an outage.


----------



## fayc11 (Sep 13, 2016)

Thank You

But until they update the BAS....I have no remote control, starting or stopping of the drive. 

I have also reached out to EATON.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

What about having the keypad in I/O mode , and wire up a start/stop in parallel with a power fail relay.
I think this could work for you.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

I agree, I think the problem lies in the fact that you are in "Kepad" control. Most (if not all) drives will consider the keypad to be akin to 3 wire control, meaning no Start without a Stop command. A power fail is not the same as a Stop command, it's generally considered a "fault", so to re-start with the keypad, someone has to push the "Stop / Clear Faults" button, then the Start button again. In 2 wire control, you can elect the Auto-Restart capability as long as the Run command is high. So instead of using the keypad, put it in Digital I/O control and use an On-Off maintained selector switch wired to one of the Inputs to start the drive.


----------



## mitch65 (Mar 26, 2015)

I have also seen where if there is a power loss and when power is restored and the run command hasn't been removed, it shows up as a fault. May need a time delay relay to open run signal for a bit after power failure to allow drive to reboot.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

mitch65 said:


> I have also seen where if there is a power loss and when power is restored and the run command hasn't been removed, it shows up as a fault. May need a time delay relay to open run signal for a bit after power failure to allow drive to reboot.


That is true of most VFDs, yes. 

But on many of them, you can selectively go into programming for some types of faults and enable an Auto-Restart for them once the fault condition goes away; Power Loss is usually one of the faults you can select to be automatically restarted from. That is what I interpreted the OP had done, except for him it didn't work and I think that's because he is in Keypad mode.


----------

